# Tracfone



## Jay Bee (May 10, 2010)

I just purchest a tracfone and 2 hrs. of air time. It is going to take them 7to 10 days to activate the phone. Gave them my zip code and three zip codes from near by towns They cuold not find them or could not activate them. They just cant do Ga. towns, as soon as I use up my time the phone goes into a pond


----------



## david w. (May 10, 2010)

Ive had one before.I never had a hard time getting it activated.It was activated the same day but,the things are cheap and the service sucks.


----------



## rvick (May 14, 2010)

i have a motorola c-343 trac-phone that works as good or better than most cell phones  in sw ga & n fla. bought a motorola w376g trac-phone because it has a camera. it will be in the bottom of the ochlocknee river when the minutes are used up, which may be a long time because i cant get any service with it. if i can find another c-343 i will buy it. never had a problem getting activated or adding minutes.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 14, 2010)

7 to 10 days to activate ???????   NO WAY !!!!!!!

My Daughter owns a MetroPCS store and it takes about 5 mins to 
activate any phone....I have activated dozens !!!!

I would be dropping Trackfone like a hot potato........


----------



## donald-f (Jun 9, 2010)

Fire trackfone and get you a nextel. They have a prepaid plan that cost you $50.00 per month and gives you unlimited air time for phone calls and radio service. The coverage is 100% better too.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 9, 2010)

I had a Trac phone and the service area was WEAK! Now I have a Verizon prepaid that cost me $15 a month but only if I keep it current, I love it.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 9, 2010)

I had Trac phone and I hated how they counted minutes!
Getting one text message cost you a minute. With the texting craze today people dont understand DONT TEXT MY PHONE!


Nextel/Sprint sucks too.
I hate that everytime you need to buy a new phone you have to sign another 2 year plan. The phones are awful now..
We get nothing but trouble from them and the service is only so/so


I would go with metro pcs. I heard they are getting new towers so their coverage will be better.


----------



## yaknfish (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been using a Tracfone for over 4 years. For the way I use a cellphone, it suits me great. Under a hundred bucks a year, including a new phone. I've gotten service just about everywhere, except floating down the Ocmulgee.


----------



## ARCHERYFREAK (Aug 24, 2010)

The only thing that a trac phone or any kinda pre paid phone is good for would be for someone that doesn't use a phone all that much.  I had a pre paid phone before and it didn't take till I got home that i knew that it wasn't going to work for me.  If you use a phone more than 3 to 5 times a day sign on for 2 years and get a nice phone that will work and not run out of mins on you at the worst possible time.


----------



## Redbow (Aug 25, 2010)

Our Trac phone works fine and always has. No problems with it at all..


----------

